# Notification LED while charging



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

Is there a fix for the LED to not stay on constantly while charging? It never did it until I updated to CM4DX GB and its driving me nuts. I dock my phone on my night stand as its my alarm and the LED is blinding. I know, I can turn it to face the other way but then its annoying in the morning when I can't turn my alarm off quickly.

Anywho, is there a fix for it or do I have to wait until the next update?


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

As of right now there is no fix for it. Its a known problem with cm7 gb. It does shut off when fully charged.


----------



## goatastic (Jun 23, 2011)

I am on the current build of CM7 GB and I have not seen the issue you are talking about. The light goes off when the phone is fully charged as the little charge light on my Droid2 did.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

i thought i saw someone mention they used Light Flow app and was able turn off the led charging.

EDIT...disregard. he just changed it to blink http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...ngerbread-Kernel&p=91593&viewfull=1#post91593


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

I noticed it too since I dock my phone right next to my bed. Hopefully rev gives us a setting to turn it off.


----------



## Nemo aeternamn (Aug 23, 2011)

ya... i don't think it's something with cm7... it's more... something with the ginger kernel it's usin... i believe


----------



## Omega Blaze (Sep 3, 2011)

I thought it was apart of the OTA Update personally. Coming from a O.G Droid, I was use to seeing a light when the phone was charging. The Droid X didn't have this feature when I first got it.


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

Nemo aeternamn said:


> ya... i don't think it's something with cm7... it's more... something with the ginger kernel it's usin... i believe


When I was using liberty on the .596 leak it didnt turn on while charging.


----------



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

"johnomaz said:


> Is there a fix for the LED to not stay on constantly while charging? It never did it until I updated to CM4DX GB and its driving me nuts. I dock my phone on my night stand as its my alarm and the LED is blinding. I know, I can turn it to face the other way but then its annoying in the morning when I can't turn my alarm off quickly.
> 
> Anywho, is there a fix for it or do I have to wait until the next update?


Put a strip of tape on it, that's the quick fix. Lol


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

ImaComputa said:


> When I was using liberty on the .596 leak it didnt turn on while charging.


Agreed. I tried Mobile Sensei's .602 rom and that didn't have the charge light. Non of the other GB based roms I've tried had it. Just CM7 so far.


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

Glad its known. I know its a small thing, but still annoying.


----------



## SteveoSupremo (Oct 18, 2011)

so I just got CM4DX-GB up and running last night the notification led while charging is the only thing I'm not keen on. may have to try the tape idea unless there is a fix in the 10/19/2011 nightly...


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

There is still no fix. A few devs think they have narrowed it down and were working on it the last I heard.


----------



## NicT (Oct 3, 2011)

It stays on in miui as well.


----------



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

Has there been any update on this yet.?


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

kicker22004 said:


> Has there been any update on this yet.?


Same as before. DXC mentioned he had nailed down what was causing the problem but he hasn't fixed it yet and is moving to the nexus shortly, so someone else will likely need to pick up his work if it'll be solved. Its tied to the 1% battery bug. Something with how 2nd-init reports battery stats on GB.


----------



## crewchief41 (Aug 20, 2011)

When I plug in my laptop, the charge light comes on and stays on until the battery is fully charged. When I place my camera battery in the charger, the light on charger stays on until the battery is fully charged. I have to believe this is a feature not a bug. Maybe we don't like it and wish it was switchable but it's not a bug. I hated it at first and now I like it.

Everything I say is a lie.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

crewchief41 said:


> When I plug in my laptop, the charge light comes on and stays on until the battery is fully charged. When I place my camera battery in the charger, the light on charger stays on until the battery is fully charged. I have to believe this is a feature not a bug. Maybe we don't like it and wish it was switchable but it's not a bug. I hated it at first and now I like it.
> 
> Everything I say is a lie.


It's not an intended feature. Yes, some products do have a charging light. However, the DX does not on any blur based roms (including stock).

It's simply a bug tied to 2nd-init and the GB kernal. Feature? Maybe. Intended? No.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I didn;t see the tweet but it seems DXC might have found a fix for the 1% on miui, which he thinks will also fix the charging light. One can hope,


----------



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------

